# Баяны с 7-ми рядами кнопок в левой руке



## vyuang (6 Фев 2020)

Доброго времени суток!
Что-то любопытно стало, а кто еще какие баяны с 7-ми рядами кнопок в левой руке (из них -- 3(!) ряда басовых нот)?
У меня такой - Paolo Soprani "Super Paolo".
Сразу скажу, что Гугл не вырулил ничего


----------



## kep (6 Фев 2020)

Это вариант французской левой клавиатуры (называется 3х3) с 3 рядами басов. Удобен тем, что на нем минорные гаммы играются как мажорные, только через дополнительный ряд.
Я такую настроил на Роланде, масса возможностей появляется. Из известных людей Людовик Бейер на такой играет.


----------



## vyuang (7 Фев 2020)

> "... Я такую настроил на Роланде ..."
Но тогда уменьшенных септаккордов не будет, правильно?

А живые такие инструменты знаете?

Спасибо!


----------



## kep (7 Фев 2020)

vyuang написал(а):


> > "... Я такую настроил на Роланде ..."
> Но тогда уменьшенных септаккордов не будет, правильно?
> 
> А живые такие инструменты знаете?
> ...


Правильно, они другим способом берутся.
Живые с 6 рядами - большинство французских кнопочных инструментов, раскладка называется 3х3.
С 7 рядами (140 басов) - я играл на Петосе, один из лучших инструментов, который я держал в руках.


----------



## VikVlDem (7 Фев 2020)

У меня один баян Скандалли тоже с раскладкой 3х3. Тот, что постарше. Значит, и в Италии так делали. Возможно, и сейчас могут сделать, если кому нужно.


----------



## vyuang (8 Фев 2020)

Нашел-таки один на просторах:
*Beltuna "Prestige IV K Balkan Star"...*

Всем спасибо за участие!


----------



## Игорь Звукач (20 Фев 2020)

Dallape и Paolo Soprani


----------



## vyuang (20 Фев 2020)

garik22 написал(а):


> Dallape и Paolo Soprani


Спасибо!


----------



## ugly (20 Фев 2020)

www.ACCORDIONS.pro | баян, аккордеон, гармонь
тут продают балканский Бугари.


----------



## vyuang (20 Фев 2020)

ugly написал(а):


> www.ACCORDIONS.pro | баян, аккордеон, гармонь
> тут продают балканский Бугари.


Спасибо за ссылку!

Однако, у меня уже есть мой Paolo Soprani "Super Paolo". 

1) Преимущество над указанным Вами Бугари -- в правой руке: LMMMH
2) То же неудобство (для меня), как и у этого Бугари -- цилиндрические кнопки с непозволительно большой амплитудой хода (очень трудно играть трели/морденты для той же балканской музыки  )


----------



## ugly (21 Фев 2020)

В том Бугари 6 рядов в правой, они дублируют основные три ряда? Маловат диапазон получается в правой, всего 47 звуков...


----------



## vyuang (21 Фев 2020)

ugly написал(а):


> В том Бугари 6 рядов в правой, они дублируют основные три ряда? Маловат диапазон получается в правой, всего 47 звуков...


Похоже, просто по шаблону аккордеона делается...


----------



## ugly (22 Фев 2020)

Это вряд ли, аккордеон на 47 клавиш очень большой в высоту.


----------

